# Referenz löschen



## Kerberus (3. Aug 2004)

Ich erstelle in meinem Programm einen zweidimensionalen Array aus von mir definierten Objekten. Der Array repräsentiert ein Spielfeld, auf welchem die Objekte verschoben werden. Daher muss ich teilweise die Referenzen  auf die Objekte löschen.
Frage:
Ist eine Referenz gelöscht, wenn ich das Problem wie folgt handhabe:

```
field[row][col] = null;
//Wobei row und col Interger-Werte sind und field[][] der Array ;-)
```


----------



## akira (3. Aug 2004)

> Ist eine Referenz gelöscht, wenn ich das Problem wie folgt handhabe:
> field[row][col] = null;



Theoretisch schon, praktisch räumt der GarbageCollector das Objekt erst weg, wenn der zur Verfügung stehende Heap-Speicher langsam zu Ende geht. Man kann das Aufräumen auch "per Hand" anstoßen mit System.gc(), aber EIGENTLICH braucht man sich mit  Java darum keinen Kopf zu machen  :lol:


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Aug 2004)

Die Suchfunktion bringt's. :wink: Guck mal hier, ein Thread zum gleichen Thema mit vielen Antworten.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5708


----------



## akira (3. Aug 2004)

Vielleicht habe ich Dich falsch verstanden, die Referenz wird dadurch tatsächlich zerstört. Das referenzierte Objekt lebt aber noch, so lange es mindestens eine weitere Referenz auf das Objekt gibt.


----------

